# Browning BPS 10 ga. w/ Pattern Master Choke



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Anybody have experience with a setup like this? What did you think?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Doesn't hit em hard enough.


----------



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah... you're right, maybe I should go to a 30-06.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

If your implying that you are looking to buy one, don't. Sure you can kill geese with it but a 3 1/2 inch twelve is better. Why you say? Take a look at balistics on a box of shells versus shot weight. Companies are so fierce with making loads for the twelves they have all but forgot about the tens. Also compare the price of shells.  I have yet to see a ten push 1550 fps. Oh yea and the twelve is about three pounds lighter. Don't get me wrong, I used to own a Bps 10 and still do own a BPS 3 1/2 12. Great guns and they both killed their fare share of birds. But with the new 12 gauge loads on the market that can do just as well as the ten ,(if not better) I sold my ten three years ago. Now put the 3 1/2 inchers into a SBE and thats a sweet killing machine. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

adamj said:


> If your implying that you are looking to buy one, don't. Sure you can kill geese with it but a 3 1/2 inch twelve is better. Why you say? Take a look at balistics on a box of shells versus shot weight. Companies are so fierce with making loads for the twelves they have all but forgot about the tens. Also compare the price of shells.  I have yet to see a ten push 1550 fps. Oh yea and the twelve is about three pounds lighter. Don't get me wrong, I used to own a Bps 10 and still do own a BPS 3 1/2 12. Great guns and they both killed their fare share of birds. But with the new 12 gauge loads on the market that can do just as well as the ten ,(if not better) I sold my ten three years ago. Now put the 3 1/2 inchers into a SBE and thats a sweet killing machine. Just my 2 cents


I have a 10 in a BPS and never leave home without it. AS for teh velocity, I reload mine and get my loads up and over 1550. This is my 2 cents


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Of course they kill birds. :beer:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

What chokes are you shooting out of your BPS 10, Goosebuster? I've had good luck with the factory chokes but I'm considering getting something to give me a little more range.

I'll take my 10 over a 3 1/2 12 any day in the turkey woods. :wink:


----------



## goozilla (Oct 13, 2006)

jmluds said:


> Anybody have experience with a setup like this? What did you think?


 :sniper: i love my browning Bps and it is good enough for geese and its well worth the money


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

i bought a factory Browning extra full choke for long ranges. It patterns the best with T's and is awesome. I love it nothin better


----------



## redfeathers (Oct 16, 2006)

I think if you are using a field blind the 10 bore is the way to go, I have a Benelli SBE that I use for a more mobile application, but if I am going to be laying out I will bring my the 10 ga BPS A.K.A. the WW (waterfowl widower) :lol:

It just seems to reach out and set them down a little harder. Make sure you get it fitted, the stocks on a BPS are longer, and set for an NBA player.

The 10 ga is still alive and kicking, I picked one up after hunting with my friend last year that has an original BPS, most of my other hunting friends think that it's insane that I leave my expensive SBE in the truck and bring my BPS, but he gets it. It's old school I guess. Now I just need to figure out how to get a Swan in front of it!


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

hey sounds AWSOME i have a reminton 10ga auto with a pattern master and shoot wincherster suprems 2 shot and kill geese up to sixity yards away just ask triple B he know what i'm talking about.


----------

